# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  شوف يا راجل ....!

## رشا عبد الرازق

* 

**انت** ايه او هو ايه؟
كل واحد فيكو راجل
كل واحد فيكو اسمه
أي اسم
بردو راجل
في البطاقه خانه فاضيه
أيوه فاضيه
اتملت بالكلمه عافيه
مش دليل الكلمه يعني 
انّك انت تملا عيني 
اني أسلملك سنيني
واحلف اني عايشه فعلا 
حد قدّي ؟
في ضل راجل...!**

شوف هيتنرفز عليّه
طيب افهم
واعقل انت....
وانت فسرلي القضيّه
لما أسهل حاجه عندك
تبقى ديما هيه جرحي 
لما تستخسر في قلبي 
كلمه حلوه ....
بيها تتشكل ملامحي
بيها أوهبلك حياتي 
تبقى كل شيء في عمري
اللي عدّا واللي فاضل
واللا فاكر الكلام دا عيب تقوله
وانت راجل ...!

طب بلاش دي
لما تلعب بالمشاعر
مره بالغنوه الجريئه
ومره تعمل فيها شاعر
وأما أصدق 
وانت تبقى في عيني أصدق
نبتدي المشوار وأشوفه
بين ايديه خلاص هيكمل 
وتدّي كل اللي بنيته 
لواحده تانيه
طب وانا والحلم لأخضر؟
كل ده هيروح ف ثانيه...؟؟! 
تبتسم وتقولي شوفي
انت قلبك كان مناضل
بس قلبي حب غيرك
يبقى حقي 
وانتي بكره يجيكي راجل.......!**

واما تعمل فيها انك 
شهريار فارس زمانك 
واحده ع الشات بتقابلها
وواحده ع المحمول 
وواحده ....
أخت صاحب من جيرانك
وانت فرحان بالرجوله
والاسامي لما تكتر 
هيه دي تبقى البطوله
لأ واختك تبقى عبده
وامك المسكينه تتعب 
من زعيقك والمناهده
وأما حد ييجي جمبك
اللسان يطول وتعلن 
ان جوه البيت ده راجل..!

شوف يا راجل
قبل ما تبرق وتحلف 
اني مجنونه بجانبك
واني مش طايقاك حقيقي
بس ديما محتجالك 
لأأّ مش محتاجه بدله 
وكرافته
وصوت جهوري يجيب زغطه
قلتلك يا سيدنا افهم
أصلي مش هقدر اجامل 
محتاجالك لما تبقى
في الكلام والفعل راجل 
مستحيل هفضل لوحدي ...
مستحيل مقبلش انك تبقى أخويه
اللي يستر هو ضهري
اللي ياخد هو يدي 
مستحيل مقبلش انك
تبقى لما القاك حبيبي
تبقى ضلاية لهيبي 
وأبقى حوا 
واللي مبتنكرش عنك 
انها كات حته منك
بس لما كنت راجل*

----------


## بنت مصر

> شوف هيتنرفز عليّه
> طيب افهم
> واعقل انت....
> وانت فسرلي القضيّه
> لما أسهل حاجه عندك
> تبقى ديما هيه جرحي 
> لما تستخسر في قلبي 
> كلمه حلوه ....
> بيها تتشكل ملامحي
> ...


حيريتيني يا طنط رشا اقتبس انهي جزء في كلامك
عاوزة اقول لك اني فعلا منسجمة وبضحك من اسلوبك الجميل وكلماتك الرهيبة
بصراحة انتي سكررررررر

بسنت

----------


## شهرزاد

*ولدي إليك بدل البالون ميت بالــــــون

انفخ وطرقع فيه علي كل لـــــــــــون

عساك تشوف بعينك مصيرالرجــــــال

المنفوخين في السترة و البنطلـــــون

عجبي !!!

==========================

صلاح جاهين 

==========================
سَلمت يَمينك رشا*

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*والله يا بسنت يا بنتي انتي اللي نفسك حلوه

سكررررررررررررررر؟

يا شيخ كنت عايزاها قنابل على قلوب الرجاله اللي محد منهم عبرنا بطوبه واللا شاكوش حتى 

اضحكي انتي

ولما يجو يطردوني بالشوم بره ابقي اخلعي وسيبيني مش كده ؟


يا الله ربك يستر


منوره يا جميل*

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

> ولدي إليك بدل البالون ميت بالــــــون
> 
> انفخ وطرقع فيه علي كل لـــــــــــون
> 
> عساك تشوف بعينك مصيرالرجــــــال
> 
> المنفوخين في السترة و البنطلـــــون



*وقعتيني من الضحك على كلام شاعرنا صلاح جاهين غاليتي شهرزاد

سلم مروروك يا رب

تحياتي يا مبدعتنا الكريمة*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

أفهم من كده ان ده جر شكل

او سحبة رجل يا رشا

لو سلطت عليكي جيش الرجاله اللي هنا مش هتاخدوا معانا لا حق و لا غيره

خليني ساكت أحسن



الأخت الكريمة و الغالية جدا رشا ...

قرأتها لك في غير ذي موضع و كان ردي ما كان

و انت تعرفين رأيي في ما تكتبين يا رشا

أنت شاعرة مبدعة يُقرأ لك

تحياتي و خالص ودي

د. جمال

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*لا لالالالا 

لمؤأخذه بقا مش بنخاف

ورينا بس يا دكتور

بسنت هتنده بردو الحزب النسائي 

مهما كانو عددكو 

مهو التعدد عشان احنا اكتر يا دكتور


مش كده واللا ايه ؟؟؟

يا رب بس انتو تستحملوا 





عزيزي وأخي المتميز الدكتور جمال

ولازلت أحفظ ما كان من ردك واستمتع به 

ورأيك يتوج ناصية قلمي صدقني


دمت بهذا الفضل 


تحياتي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت الفاضله / رشا 
والله انتى رائعه وتعبيرك قوى ومؤثر 
بس يعنى 
مش كل الرجاله ينطبق عليهم وصفك وشعرك 
اللى بتقوليه ينطبق 
 على دلوع  ماما  بس  لا ينطبق على الراجل 
الراجل معنى عظيم بس لو تحاولوا تشفوه على حقيقته 
مش تشوفوا سلبيات  اشباه الرجال او اللى مكتوب فى بطاقته انه رجل فقط*

----------


## بنت مصر

رشا الغالية
في ناس باعتين يشكروكي على ايميل الويب ماستر
ومعجبين جدا بكلماتك الرائعة بالعند في الاعداء 
 ::

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

> الاخت الفاضله / رشا 
> والله انتى رائعه وتعبيرك قوى ومؤثر 
> بس يعنى 
> مش كل الرجاله ينطبق عليهم وصفك وشعرك 
> اللى بتقوليه ينطبق 
> على دلوع ماما بس لا ينطبق على الراجل 
> الراجل معنى عظيم بس لو تحاولوا تشفوه على حقيقته 
> مش تشوفوا سلبيات اشباه الرجال او اللى مكتوب فى بطاقته انه رجل فقط



*مهو صح كلامك وانا قلت حاجه أنا قصدي على دول

لكن فيه نقط زي مثلا المقطع الاول ممكن يتوجد في رجاله بجد 

وعلى كل أنا لا انكر كل المعاني العظيمه في الرجل لكن 

أنتظره حتى يراني ويرى نفسه جيدا فيريني اياها وينال كلانا السعاده

اخي اسكندراني يشرفني مرورك واطراؤك ورأيك 

تقبل تقديري*

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

> رشا الغالية
> في ناس باعتين يشكروكي على ايميل الويب ماستر
> ومعجبين جدا بكلماتك الرائعة بالعند في الاعداء


*ربنا ما يحرمنيش منك يا بسنت

ده شرف ليه والله 

مع اني كنت عايزاها دم 

انتي عارفه اني طيبه ومسالمه ووديعه 

لكن الرجاله طلعوا طيبين خالص ولايموها أحسنلهم 

يعني انتصرنا بحرب بيضاء 

أي خدمه للاعداء يا قمر*

----------


## بلال الفرح

لما اديك من عمري عمري تانيلما اوهبلك حنانيلما احس اني بقربك شخص تانياسهر الليل لعياكيافرح لضي بعنيكياحملك قنديل لظلاميباسمك انتِ تنهيدي وكلاميلما احس انك انتِ فرحتى وكل الامانيولحظه اغلط اصبح في عيونك انانيتنسي عمر ليكي اتوهبتنسي انك في شقاي سببتنسي ان حياتي نورها ف عنيكيوتهجريني وتقولليانت راجل؟رجولتي جزء منكبيدك انت تصنعينيبيدك انت تحرقينياديني من عمرك لحظهاديك كل سنينياسف للمداخلهلكني اقسم انك رائعه هناصورتك واضحه جليهلامست القلبوادت الرساله ما هو مطلوب منهاواعذريني انا لست مصريالكني تجراءت على لهجه اعشقها حتى العظم

----------


## محمد ابوجابر

من فتره كبيره لم اسمع زجل محترم كهذا   والساحة الان يوجد بها زجالين يشبهون الاراجوزات فانا عندما اكتب زجل صحيح لا اكون مضحك فقط ولكن الضحك فى الزجل ياتى من الحزن اى كوميديا سوداء 
شكرا على امتاعى بالقصيدة وتقبلنى صديق فانا شاعر عاميه ونادراما اكتب فصحى مع عشقى لها وكذلك كتبت الزجل ولكن الان اكتب عاميه فقط

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				لما اديك من عمري عمري تاني
لما اوهبلك حناني
لما احس اني بقربك شخص تاني
اسهر الليل لعياكي
افرح لضي بعنيكي
احملك قنديل لظلامي
باسمك انتِ 
تنهيدي وكلامي
لما احس انك انتِ 
فرحتى وكل الاماني
ولحظه اغلط 
اصبح في عيونك اناني
تنسي عمر ليكي اتوهب
تنسي انك في شقاي سبب
تنسي ان حياتي نورها ف عنيكي
وتهجريني وتقوللي
انت راجل؟
رجولتي جزء منك
بيدك انت تصنعيني
بيدك انت تحرقيني
اديني من عمرك لحظه
اديك كل سنيني
			
		

قول ياعم ورد احسن من يومها وانا مكسوف مش عارف اقول ايه*

----------


## على درويش

الاخت رشا ربما اكون اول الرجال الذين سينضمون الي رايك فأنا ضد التلاعب بالمشاعر وربما تقصدين احد هؤلاء الذين عبرت عنهم بهذه الارجوزه





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مفلس اه = ويفرس اه
وكل الدنيا = مش طايقاه
بسحره يا ناس = خدعنى هواه
ولبس عيبه = توب مزاياه
قالولى كتير = كلامه خطير
واكبر زير = وموش فاهماه
وياما بنات = كتير شربات
جوازهم فات = بوعد نساه
كلامهم شاع = وجاب لى صداع
وقلت وداع = ومش عايزاه
ظهر لى شيطان =وقال ولهان
ده حقد وبان =ياريت ننساه
ووعد اكيد = فى ليلة العيد
بعش سعيد = نعيش جواه
كلام الليل =غنى ومواويل
طلبت دليل = مكانش معاه
بكل مرار=اخذت قرار
لسعت بايدى = جلد قفاه[/poem] 
مهندس على درويش

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا أجد كلمات أخرى أضيفها بعد كل ما قيل 
رشا مبدعة ومتفجرة العطاء

----------


## حلال المشاكل

*
كلامك جميل يا رشا لكن للاسف جاه في عيني*

----------


## daria

*رشا

عجبتني جدا
أحييكِ

فورا حاحتفظ بيها
شكرا على انك اديتني الفرصة اقرأ لكِ
إيمان*

----------


## بنت مصر

ولو اني شاركت فيها من قبل الا
ان القصيدة دي بالذات رااااااااائعة
تحية لشاعرتنا الحبيبة اللي بنفتقدها جداااااااا رشا


بسنت

----------


## احمد الشربينى

> * 
> 
> **انت** ايه او هو ايه؟
> كل واحد فيكو راجل
> كل واحد فيكو اسمه
> أي اسم
> بردو راجل
> في البطاقه خانه فاضيه
> أيوه فاضيه
> ...


تواصل مع قصيدة الشاعرة
المبدعة
رشا عبد الرازق

باحب فيك ضحكتك,
لما تكون صافيه
.واعشق جمال نظرتك
اكمنها دافيه,
واحب من كلمتك..
اللى بلا قافيه
واموت فى طبع البساطه,
ودى وحدها تكفى..
لكنى اكره موت,
لوكام دليل قوتك..
هو دليل ضعفى
المبدعة المتالقه
رشا عبد الرازاق
كعهدى بك دائما
من رائعةالى رائعة تتنقلين
فكرة جيدة,تم تناولها بشكل جيد 
تجلت قدرات الشاعرة,من خلال الطرح
لغة حق متميزة تماسك فى المضمون
جراة فى التعبير,مع وضوح موقف الشاعرة
الذى يستند الى منطق الفن,
حيث يختلف معنى الرجولة عن كونه مجرد
الشكل الخارجى,بل يتمثل فى عدة مقومات
فى مجملها معنى الرجولة
تناولتها الشا عرة رشا باسلوب بعيد عن الاستفزار
لدرجة انها اكتسبت تعاطف الرجل الحقيقى الى جانب
موقفها,الذى يبتعد عن عنصرية الجنس
وانما التسلط بدافع مجرد التسمية
بعيدا عن السائد جاءت جاءت قصيدتك رشا
دمت موفقة شاعرتنا المتالقه
احمد الشربينى

----------

